# Pug cross with Havanese...this seems so wrong



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I came across an Ad on Kijiji that was advertising a Pug x Havanese puppy for sale.

I don't think it's quite a good mix.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. speechless here.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hopefully it was an accidental litter, sometimes people are clueless about how early a female can have a heat cycle. I do hope it is an accident.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

So-called "designer dogs" are one of the most horrible things I've ever seen, period. Does NOTHING to promote *any* breed. I've seen Hav mixed with a number of other breeds sold as 'designer dogs' every time I look in the paper and online. A hav mixed with a pug is, imho, not any worse than any other designer dog I've seen... but yea, it's still awful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute puppy - but very very wrong!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Cute puppy - but very very wrong!


I agree, people shouldn't let it happen, and DEFINITELY shouldn't do it on purpose (though I secretly think "puggles" are an improvement on both prent breeds!ound but I do think that's a cute scruffy little pup.

Also, who's to say what he really is? So many mixed breed dogs get "assigned" as some cross by a rescue organization or a shelter by guesstimate, without them REALLY knowing anything about the heritage of the dog. Unless the breeding was a true "oops", it's likely that he's more "Heinz 57" than any two specific breeds. He looks like a little terrier cross to me!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me or is it hard to see EITHER breed in this pup? I'm having a hard time seeing it, I do think its a cute puppy, but i hate all of this designer breeding going on,

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think that the reason for designer dogs is because most purebreeds are sold with limited reg meaning they couldn't reg a litter. So they just cross breed, call them designer dogs and sell them for way to much money for mixed breed dogs and make the purchaser of the new puppy think that they have something special. But all they have done is pay good money for a mutt and could have probably found a really cute one at the local pound for no money.

BTW what is a puggle mixed with?


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

pug and beagle


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Beagle


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karens right it may just be a better dog. But with my luck the cross would have the worst of each one--bug eyes that can pop out and the constant howling of beagles.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I just posted on another, asking what a "designer dog" is?! Some guy at my daughter's orthodontist asked if he was a designer dog. We have a friend who has a pug/beagle she named "puggles" (how original, huh?) and it's kinda cute- it has a curly tail and long ears, but it's odd. The pug/havanese is kinda interesting-looking. What I don't understand is, are they like kids? Can each litter look different? like, genes from mom or dad being more dominant? could you have a "puganese" that looks more pug and then another that looks more havanese?


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I just showed my husband the pic and he wants the dog!!!! He said what state is it in?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

heatherk said:


> So-called "designer dogs" are one of the most horrible things I've ever seen, period. Does NOTHING to promote *any* breed. I've seen Hav mixed with a number of other breeds sold as 'designer dogs' every time I look in the paper and online. A hav mixed with a pug is, imho, not any worse than any other designer dog I've seen... but yea, it's still awful.


 I think some designer dogs are cute. Here is a Havanese and a coton de tulear
Even our Havanese are really a mix of several breeds. I just think they are cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karens right it may just be a better dog. But with my luck the cross would have the worst of each one--bug eyes that can pop out and the constant howling of beagles.


Oh, N-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!!!!!!

You forgot one thing... it would also snort and snuff all the time and snore all night.ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wait, what Suzi... where did you hear that Havanese are mixes with other breeds??
what is the truth to this?
that coton/hav IS gorgeous...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> wait, what Suzi... where did you hear that Havanese are mixes with other breeds??
> what is the truth to this?
> that coton/hav IS gorgeous...


 way back they were a cross between a portuguese water dog bichon frise and I think a third one. That is why some of the havanese get so big and some have curly hair. Its in their gene pool. Most dogs are combinations of other dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting.... never knew that!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well sure all dogs started out as wolves... then man begain to breed them or limit their breeding maybe and began to get smaller ones, furrier ones, etc. Then when dogs really began to be common, they bred two small ones to get all small, etc. Do we want to know how man started out?

Karen my nightmare puggle would also stink like the hound in the beagle. All hounds stink.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> way back they were a cross between a portuguese water dog bichon frise and I think a third one. That is why some of the havanese get so big and some have curly hair. Its in their gene pool. Most dogs are combinations of other dogs.


That is simply not possible. Portuguese Water Dogs are a relatively new breed. Here is from the PWDC web site:

"A breed standard is written for every recognized purebred dog. Ours was originally developed under the auspices of Dr. Bensaude in the 1930s in Portugal. His Algharborium line had the earliest Portuguese Water Dogs registered with the Clube Portugues De Canicultura, which was and is Portugal's kennel club. "

Havanese have been around for a LONG time. From the Havanese Club web site:

"By the mid-eighteenth century, they were downright trendy in Europe. Queen Victoria owned two and Charles Dickens had one, beloved of his seven children and named Tim. They were exhibited in the early European dog shows and type was well-established. "

I don't think we'll ever truly know exactly how they developed, except that all the "small white lap dogs" had some common ancestry in the distant past.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think some designer dogs are cute. Here is a Havanese and a coton de tulear
> Even our Havanese are really a mix of several breeds. I just think they are cute.


That is a cute dog. My neighbor stopped me the other day and was so excited to see Lizzie and asked what she was. She guessed a Coton. Her daughter has Down's Syndrome and is friends with another little girl who has Down's. The other girl has a Coton and her daughter just loves him. The girls carry him all around and he is very tolerant. Maybe he just senses that they are differently abled.


----------

